
Google launches its AI-powered jobs search engine - happy-go-lucky
https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/20/google-launches-its-ai-powered-jobs-search-engine/
======
happy-go-lucky
I'm sorry it's a dupe: [https://blog.google/products/search/connecting-more-
american...](https://blog.google/products/search/connecting-more-americans-
jobs/)

